# '72 skyline 2000gtr begining to take life.



## superberry32 (May 13, 2014)

This is a build I started a coupe weeks ago, thought I would share some of my progress so far see if anyone had any ideas on it an what not. The kit I'm using is the Tamiya Nissan skyline 2000gtr hard top. I've got a lot of work to do still but its starting to come together, I've made a few changes from the kit rather than the "steelies" the kit included an put some bronze ten spoke wheels on instead, they look better than the "steelies" and their wider giving what I think is a racier look, and wider stance. This was also my first go at plug wires kind of muxed up the way they connect to the distributor but I made do an I don't think it turned out too bad. Anyway this is where it sits so far.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

It looks like it's coming together well for ya. Nice job


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Wow nice looking kit! The wheels are a definite improvement. What color will the body be?


----------



## superberry32 (May 13, 2014)

thanks! the body is gonna be ivory white with clear gloss. there's something about a white car that just stands out to me.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

WOW what for motor did you use for that? The header set up looks GREAT!!!! NEVERMIND LOL I see that the engine is a factory install. what a motor!


----------

